# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Chiêm ngưỡng ‘bảo tàng nghệ thuật’ ngoài trời- Du lịch Pháp

## hieunt

Chỉ cách thủ đô Paris hoa lệ với vô vàn bảo tàng nghệ thuật trong nhà  lừng danh, du khách có thể mãn nhãn trước một bộ sưu tập tác phẩm nghệ  thuật ngoài trời đẹp mê hồn mà chẳng mất chút nào phí vào cửa. Đó là  những tòa nhà ở khu vực Bel Air, ngoại vi thành phố Chartres, thuộc  thung lũng sông Loire.
Những bức tranh thể hiện cuộc sống làng quê Pháp được vẽ lại ngay trên những bức tường lớn.




Từ những tòa nhà với bức tường xám chẳng ai để ý, hội đồng thành phố  Chartres đã quyết định giao phó trách nhiệm trang trí lại toàn bộ cho  Cité Creation, một họa sĩ tranh tường nổi tiếng, người đã thực hiện hơn  580 tác phẩm nghệ thuật trên tường như vậy trên khắp thế giới. 






Không hổ danh là nghệ sĩ hàng đầu về tranh tường đương đại, Cité  Creation đã biến hơn 4.000 mét tường khổng lồ thành những bức họa tuyệt  đẹp, mô phỏng cảnh quan đồng quê nước Pháp: những cánh đồng lúa mỳ vàng  óng trong mùa gặt, cối xay gió, những chú bò, gà nhở nhơ trên đồng.  Trong một số tác phẩm khác, người ta lại thấy bóng dáng những mái nhà cổ  kiểu làng quê nước Pháp, những con sông êm đềm nơi bày vịt bơi lội tung  tăng. Tất cả làm nên một vẻ đẹp mê hồn, và cảm giác thoải mái, thư thái  cho du khách khi ghé thăm ngôi làng. 





Tới thành phố cổ Chartres, ngoài những bức tường, xứng danh bảo tàng  nghệ thuật ngoài trời này, du khách còn có cơ hội chiêm ngưỡng những  công trình nghệ thuật cổ kính, điển hình là nhà thờ Đức bà Chartres. Đây  là chốn hành hương ưa thích không chỉ của các tín đồ trên đất Pháp mà  là trên toàn thế giới. 




Nơi đây, có rất nhiều lời đồn đại về việc Đức mẹ hiển linh và chữa lành bệnh cho những bệnh nhân thành kính trong thành phố. 



Nhà thờ là một kiệt tác kiến trúc Gothic của nhân loại, có lẽ chỉ sau  nhà thờ Đức Bà Paris về độ hoành tráng, tinh xảo. Thánh đường gồm đại  sảnh chính và 7 gian phụ, tổng diện tích là 580 mét vuông với những mái  vòm cao vút, đậm chất Gothic, cho phép ánh sáng ùa vào. 



Sảnh chính là điểm nhấn của toàn bộ công trình với những bức tranh kính  lung linh đủ sắc, phản chiếu ánh sáng mặt trời. Có thể nói những bức  tranh kính này thể hiện không thiếu một bí tích nào về sự hiển linh của  chúa.

----------


## rose

nhìn ảo thế

----------


## wildrose

độc đáo quá

----------

